# Dubai or... Sharjah?



## TTdots (Feb 17, 2009)

My husband was offered to work in Sharjah in April and the employer gave a housing allowance of 120K AED. They say it is more than enough to rent a 3 bedroom in Sharjah.
The thing is that, I am not sure I want to stay in Sharjah... Dubai seems so much better... 
I know that rents are much more expensive in Dubai but we are prepared to top the allowance up to 200K to get a decent place. 

To the people that already live there: What is your opinion? Will it be worth the extra money and commuting? 
Or we should stay in Sharjah and go out sometimes in Dubai?


----------



## bigdave (Oct 22, 2008)

TTdots said:


> My husband was offered to work in Sharjah in April and the employer gave a housing allowance of 120K AED. They say it is more than enough to rent a 3 bedroom in Sharjah.
> The thing is that, I am not sure I want to stay in Sharjah... Dubai seems so much better...
> I know that rents are much more expensive in Dubai but we are prepared to top the allowance up to 200K to get a decent place.
> 
> ...


Stay in sharjah, its only a short drive here.


----------



## jander13 (Mar 12, 2009)

Rents are much lower in Dubai now than it was before, you can certainly negotiate seriously now that it is a buyer's market. Sharjah of course is much cheaper and very close to dubai but more towards Bur Dubai / Deira area, it is still a bit far away from Dubai Marina.

In the evenings don't even try to go to sharjah from dubai around 5-7pm because traffic will be hell since many people commute to sharjah but coming to dubai shouldnt be a problem at all.

Also keep in mind that sharjah is a more conservative emirate compared to dubai but ultimately they are right by each other.


----------

